# Best pedalboard cables?



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

It's been a couple years since I bought pedalboard cables -- what are the top options out there? I always liked the small right-angle George L's kits, but is there anything better now?


----------



## zdogma (Mar 21, 2006)

I switched to soldered cables about 3 years ago (not the press fit jobs) due to multiple failures/reliability issues. I had used a bunch of different solder less but all had issues. I have used both the short planet waves cables, short soldered lava cables and Fulltone (current), they are all very reliable, and sound about the same to me.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

How much do you want to pay for a 6" cable?

Do you have to have the pancake plugs due to pedalboard space issues?


----------



## markxander (Oct 24, 2009)

I recently downsized and don't see myself using more than 3 pedals at a time anymore -- so cost/size aren't huge issues. I want something that's going to last a long time and be reliable without sucking too much. I don't have a buffer in my line (c'est la vie).

Also, I _can_ solder my own, but I'm not great at it and would rather pay for a pre-made product.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Personally, I believe that the quality of the plugs is the main issue. Cable matters, of course, but I think plugs matter equally...if not more. Let the flaming begin....LOL

I am a big fan of Neutrik plugs. They are available locally at Sherwood Music and Q-Components. One supplier of pre-made cables with Neutrik plugs is Digiflex. They might be available at Sherwood...I'm not sure. 

However, to be fair and reasonable, I would imagine that most non-budget cables would meet your demands for reliability.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

The most durable cables I had were made by mogami. I think they were $25 for 6", but I didn't need many at the time.


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

I love the George L's for flexibility, but there are much lower-profile plugs on the market these days. Depends on how tight your board is.

I don't really care for Lava Cable's older ELC system, but the newer Tightrope stuff is apparently much better. I've been hemming and hawing about switching over to the Tightrope for a while. I love how the Lava Cables sound (compared to the George L), but the George L's are more reliable and much easier to work with in narrow spaces.

Disaster Area has recently come out with their own solderless cable system, and it looks really interesting and is REALLY low-profile, but I have no direct experience with them.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

hollowbody said:


> Disaster Area has recently come out with their own solderless cable system, and it looks really interesting and is REALLY low-profile, but I have no direct experience with them.


Interesting...However, more expensive than I anticipated.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

This was the best deal i could find when I was looking, and the guy is in Canada. i contacted him and he gave me an ever better price "offline". Gt them in about 3 days


http://www.ebay.ca/itm/6-inch-Mogam...296850?hash=item35e80aed12:g:hYkAAOSwm8VUznZN


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I've been using the Lava sorlderless cables for quite a bit now. Haven't had any issues with it and I've been gigging with it for at least 4 years now. I used to use George L's but I find them less reliable than the Lava's I have. I know others have different experiences with either cable. So I'm saying these based on my experience.


----------

